
Tesla’s Model 3 Loses Coveted Consumer Reports Recommendation - MBCook
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/02/teslas-model-3-loses-coveted-consumer-reports-recommendation/
======
incognition
Wide spread comments on how fit and finish were lacking. It could be
attributed to growing pains but perhaps the real story is that Consumer
Reports can take 3% off your market cap in a day.. yikes

------
LoSboccacc
who would have thought that rushing assembly in a temporary factory extension
would hit quality, right?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17437073](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17437073)

